# Wazine question



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

I noticed round worms in one of my chicken's poop. I bought the only medication I could buy in my area and that was Wazine. We only have 5 chickens and the bottle gave directions on how to treat a hundred! We did the math though and ended up putting 7 ccs into a quart of water. It was their only source of water for 24 hours. I just measured what was left and there is a pint left. Did they get enough to do the job? It is on the cooler side here is San Francisco which explains why they don't drink a lot of water.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would say they got enough for now. Don't forget to retreat in ten days.

If you continue to have concerns you could always retreat the water the day after too. Or mix up a mash using the treated water. Most birds love a wet treat and never notice the wormer.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's an ounce (30ml) per gallon, so 7.5cc per quart. Was a quart enough for the whole day with your chickens?


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

We treated them on Monday. Would Sunday be too early to treat again? We are about to leave on a three week trip and I'd rather not have our animal sitter have to do it. Or I can do it in three weeks... thanks for any advice you can give! Putting it in their food is a great idea!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used that trick for some of the other wormers that were individual dosing. Mixed the dose in some Kaytee cage bird feed and no muss no fuss when it came to them eating it.

Wait for the three weeks, I guess. It's hard to know for certain what you should do in this instance. You should probably redose ten days after you do the second one to stop the life cycle.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Seminolewind, that was my question. They only drank 16 ounces of water the whole day. It was not very hot yesterday. Somewhere in the 60s.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Thanks! In the meantime I am putting crushed cloves of garlic in their water. Hopefully that will help discourage the worms from multiplying too quickly while we are gone!


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Anybody here have information about Wazine and eggs? I've read mixed things about how much actually crosses the barrier. Ours aren't laying yet but in the future we might need to use it again.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've used them w/o waiting. Wazine is the equivalent of the human med Piperazine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone finally did a study to see what crossed the barrier, they found minute amounts of the wormer in the eggs. 

Like Patty, I've used eggs from my birds during worming. I forgot that they were just wormed so that's my excuse.

The issue isn't so much that it's bad for us. It's whether we're allergic or not.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've used wazine for years on occasion. Dosage is one ounce per gallon of water whether it's for 1 bird or 100 birds. 
Set it out first thing in the morning prior to letting birds out of the coop. Birds are thirsty from being cooped up all night and will readily drink the treated water. Dispose of it in the evening after your birds go to roost for the night. Then retreat in 3 weeks.
There is a 14 day slaughter withdrawal period. No testing has been done for residue in eggs because it's too expensive, that's why they say not to eat the eggs. I've eaten the eggs after using wazine, still here alive and typing.
However if someone is sensitive to piperazine, an allergic reaction may occur like Robin mentioned.
BTW: Crushed cloves have no effect on worms nor their encased eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, they did do testing not too long ago. I don't know if I could find the paper that was published again or not but I can try. And if I remember right it was specifically Wazine they were looking for and found.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

I am putting garlic, not cloves. I know it won't kill the worms but it might make it slightly inhospitable for population growth until I get back from my trip!


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Robin416, please let us know what you find!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

junebugs said:


> I am putting garlic, not cloves. I know it won't kill the worms but it might make it slightly inhospitable for population growth until I get back from my trip!


Sorry. I meant to say garlic, any kind of garlic.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> dawg, they did do testing not too long ago. I don't know if I could find the paper that was published again or not but I can try. And if I remember right it was specifically Wazine they were looking for and found.


I'll see if I can find something.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I found it here. I remembered the conversation and found what I had posted. It was NIH that did the study.

Scroll down to where I highlighted the paragraph blue: http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/deworming-wazine-8529/


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I found it here. I remembered the conversation and found what I had posted. It was NIH that did the study.
> 
> Scroll down to where I highlighted the paragraph blue: http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/deworming-wazine-8529/


Hahaha, I just found it too. I was going to copy and paste, you beat me to it lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The fun part about stuff like this is if you can't replicate your original search wording obscure reports are hard to find. When I was doing a google search that post came up. And as you can see that was what? Three years ago?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I know chickens and exotic birds are different species but they are all still "birds".Garlic,onions,raw potatoes are all on a do not eat list for exotic birds and I follow that list for my chickens as well.I figure if it's not good for the birds it's probably not good for the chickens.Monthly worming with an approved de-wormer is the safest way to go and most effective.I still eat the eggs and figure,if nothing else,I'll get a good worming,too.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

I've read that garlic is okay for short periods of time.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I know chickens and exotic birds are different species but they are all still "birds".Garlic,onions,raw potatoes are all on a do not eat list for exotic birds and I follow that list for my chickens as well.I figure if it's not good for the birds it's probably not good for the chickens.Monthly worming with an approved de-wormer is the safest way to go and most effective.I still eat the eggs and figure,if nothing else,I'll get a good worming,too.


Ditto CQ:
https://www.petcha.com/onions-garlic-birds/


----------

